# turtle salt baths?



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

has anyone given their turtles salt baths(ihave2snappers)?reason beeing they have really skinny red worms on them about 1/8" maybe smaller. i am currently keeping them outside for the summer in a small pond.are the worms harmful?and will the bath help?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The little red worms that are there are in the pond and will not really harm them.
The salt bath is not nessecary at all.


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

thanks croc


----------

